# Bachmann 'American' 4-4-0 loco needs sound......



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

After I get my recently-acquired 'American' back from repair, I'd like to fit battery r/c and full sound to it.

Now that Phoenix Sound systems, my first choice, has sailed into the sunset, the choice seems, from over here, to be very limited indeed, mainly to electronically-generated sound that doesn't convince even me, and I'm pretty much as deaf as a post with electronic hearing trumpets.

Cost is not a factor here. R/C is going to sorted out easily, given the amount of space in the tender. And if it is successful, I'd like to do the same for my faithish Bachmann 'Connie' and 'Annie'.

I look forward to hearing from you all.

TIA


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tac,
My 2-6-0 has a Crest Revolution receiver with steam sound, which I acquired from an estate.






(It also has a larger tender, but the batteries and r/c gear will fit the standard tender if you toss the speaker. Put a decent speaker in the loco firebox if you can.)

Kevin will recommend a DCC decoder, fed by an airwire converter or similar r/c interface. Lots of choice there, but you need to get in to DCC. His videos are most impressive, sound-wise. (Mostly on FB these days.)
The Bluerail stuff is finally getting shipped with the 5 amp boards, though 2 amps will do the 4-4-0. I'm quite happy with my Bluerail installation.






Most of my other sparkies have RCS r/c with Mylocosound boards. (I can't afford Phoenix.) This rig is all in the trailing gondola.






Finally, I'm not sure we can write off Phoenix, though if they refuse to sell us product they won't last long.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Just fyi Phoenix is still around. Just hard to get thru to and chip supply issues.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Calling their phones the other day got a disconnected message, but just yesterday someone got through, perhaps they changed phone service (or were late paying bills).

Greg


----------

